# Another nice Beaver



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

OK I have to be the one to say it.........not trying to be one of those "point out everyone else's faults " guys, but it needs to be said.


You are going to damage the fur by carrying animals around by/with a body grip trap left on..........:sad:



c hartman


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

hartman756 said:


> OK I have to be the one to say it.........not trying to be one of those "point out everyone else's faults " guys, but it needs to be said.
> 
> 
> You are going to damage the fur by carrying animals around by/with a body grip trap left on..........:sad:
> ...


Yeah, that $20 dollar beaver just went to $18? I'd rather carry out two muskrats and double my money at 1/10 the weight.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not quite sure why nobody hasn't mentioned a critter carrier yet? 6 inches of three quarter inch PVC and two links of 23 inch long 3/32ths that have been double ferruled on the ends to cinch down on the legs. IMO, it seems to be the easiest way to carry them like a suitcase that will keep all that carries a smell or possible disease/parasites off of ya.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Those are pretty neat Dennis but I prefer my hands free. I never travel light and always have a handful, setters, stakes, bait sticks etc.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Those are pretty neat Dennis but I prefer my hands free. I never travel light and always have a handful, setters, stakes, bait sticks etc.


:thumbup: Yep, me too! 

That's why I bring Melinda, Smokungun and Pse3hunter. That beaver carrying crap is for the short straw crowd that don't carry an emergency long straw, loaded dice or two headed coins. 





posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I just wish the dog had opposing thumbs


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Yeah, that $20 dollar beaver just went to $18? I'd rather carry out two muskrats and double my money at 1/10 the weight.


 
Like I said I hate to sound like the one..................

I have done it that way in the past and will be honest and say that at some time in the future a situation will arise and I probably will end up doing it again (and then regret it:sad

In reality just the use of bodygrips has the potential for more fur damage over using legholds , and yet for beaver, bodygrips are basically all I use simply because of the ease ,versatility, and speed. That dose not mean I don't cringe every time I see damage to the fur from using them.



BTW: I find it easier to just skin them where caught if possible. It only takes a few min and it lightens the load!!!



c hartman


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I probably would be concerned and/or conscious of it if I was ever docked for it, not to date though. As with all things, given time, it will.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree- you will get rubs from carrying a beaver by the BG. I use critter carriers and all the other stuff goes in a pack bag (unless it's one beaver that will fit in the bag too). Once I take the animal, I am very careful with the fur. Probably more than I need to be but if I can avoid costing myself money it seems like the thing to do.

Beaver are averaging in the low $30's this year. A rub usually costs you the equivalent of a size (so $5 or more). For $5 I'll take a couple minutes and do it right. You will never see me _throw_ an animal into the truck or the boat. It just seems disrespectful to the animals we pursue.

Beaver carry fleas and ticks- and a tick gave me a night in the hospital last spring season on IV antibiotics. The fleas won't stay on you but they will take a taste (bite) before bailing out.

Lastly, those "castor juices" you mentioned include a whole bunch of urine and occasionally some crap. If you want it running down your back it's up to you. I prefer to avoid it. 

Just my $.02

John


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

*Vicious Beaver Attacks and Kills Man in Belarus*​ 

http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/04/12/vicious-beaver-attacks-and-kills-man-in-belarus/


----------

